# VISU direkt auf Instanz-DB



## Kniffo (31 Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ist es ein Problem, mit der VISU (WinCC) direkt auf den Instanz-Datenbaustein eines FBs zuzugreifen und dort ggf. Werte zu verändern?
Oder sollte man den direkten Zugriff vermeiden?

Danke
Kniffo


----------



## seeba (31 Mai 2007)

Kniffo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist es ein Problem, mit der VISU (WinCC) direkt auf den Instanz-Datenbaustein eines FBs zuzugreifen und dort ggf. Werte zu verändern?
> Oder sollte man den direkten Zugriff vermeiden?
> ...


Mach doch.  Natürlich gibt es eigentlich dafür die IN/OUT Variablen, aber irgendwann wird's mir dann immer zu viel alles nach außen zu legen.


----------



## PeterEF (31 Mai 2007)

Es ist nicht verboten und machbar, aber es ist halt schlechter Stil. Bei einigen Kunden weiß ich, das dies auch nicht so realisiert werden darf.

Daten von/nach Visu kommen in DB für Visu, Datenaustausch mit anderen SPS erfolgt in DB für Datenaustausch, Instanz-DB sind nur für ihren FB da usw. usf.


----------



## Larry Laffer (31 Mai 2007)

Ich sehe das eher so wie Seeba. Ein Instanz-DB ist ansich ein ganz normaler DB. Die Tatsache, dass er mit einem FB "verheiratet" ist spricht für mich nicht dagegen, dass man in nicht auch von anderswo "anfassen" darf. Ein "normaler" DB wird auch immer von irgendwo anders beschrieben und / oder eingelesen ...


----------



## zotos (31 Mai 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Es ist nicht verboten und machbar, aber es ist halt schlechter Stil.
> ...



100% Ack.

Ein Instanz DB sollte man IMHO als statische lokale Variable betrachten.
Saubere Schnittstellen sind eben sehr wichtig.


----------



## Flinn (31 Mai 2007)

Da stimme ich sogar Zotos zu.

Auch aus Perfomance-Gründen sollten man möglichst Daten gesammelt zur Visu schicken bzw. empfangen. Sonst macht die Visu für jeden DB einen separates Telegramm.

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## seeba (31 Mai 2007)

Flinn schrieb:


> Da stimme ich sogar Zotos zu.
> 
> Auch aus Perfomance-Gründen sollten man möglichst Daten gesammelt zur Visu schicken bzw. empfangen. Sonst macht die Visu für jeden DB einen separates Telegramm.
> 
> ...


Da hast du natürlich auch wieder recht. Am besten packt man die Päckchen zur Visualisierung gleich selbst.


----------



## storm123 (31 Mai 2007)

wenn du dann nochmal die schnittstelle am fb ändern willst verschieben sich die adressen und du darfst die visu auch anpassen . auch recht unschön .


----------



## zotos (31 Mai 2007)

storm123 schrieb:


> wenn du dann nochmal die schnittstelle am fb ändern willst verschieben sich die adressen und du darfst die visu auch anpassen . auch recht unschön .



Auch hier ein 100% Ack

Spricht wieder für saubere Schnittstellen und gegen die quer Zugriffe auf die Instanz.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (31 Mai 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Auch hier ein 100% Ack
> 
> Spricht wieder für saubere Schnittstellen und gegen die quer Zugriffe auf die Instanz.



Richtig ärgerlich wirds dann, wenn auch noch Multiinstanzen eingesetzt werden.

Spätestens wenn dann irgendwo nur ein Parameter nachgeführt werden muss, bricht alles wie ein Kartenhaus in sich zu sammen.

Vielleicht gibts aber ja ein Toool zum wieder aufräumen ????


----------



## Ralle (31 Mai 2007)

Instanz-DB sollten von außerhalb des "besitzenden" FB als tabu betrachtet werden. (Meine persönliche Meinung) Einerseits, wegen der Probleme die u.a. ug beschreibt, andererseits, weil viele Leute dann gar nicht mehr mit den Programmen klarkommen. Man hat es sehr schwer herauszufinden, wer wo wann Daten manipuliert, ist es der FB, die VISU, ein anderer FB oder FC, der OB35 ... Das ist wirklich extrem unsauber. Ich hatte letztens ein solches Programm in den Fingern, Auftrag "Neues Programm schreiben", da auch die Instandhalter nicht wußten, wo welche Daten denn nun herkommen, usw.


----------



## Kniffo (1 Juni 2007)

Ok, vielen Dank euch allen!


----------

